# Wheel loose. Lugs loosened spontaneously?



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I noticed for a few days a rattling noise when driving, and today it got much louder. On inspection, it seems the driver side front wheel was loose and I could loosen the lug nuts by hand with no resistance. 


The last time I had my wheels changed was in March during the seasonal switch. Since then we have driven almost 2000km including a trip to Ottawa with no issues. 


Can lugs spontaneously unloosen themselves, or was this an error due to improper torquing when the wheels were changed? I know we hit a big pothole last week.


I need to know if this is an accident or if I need to go give the dealer a good yelling.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick search shows there's a lot of ways to screw up a simple job. Here's one: link.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Well 4 of 5 lugs could be loosened by hand, and 5th one was on tight. The other 3 wheels had all the lugs torqued exactly to 100ft-lbs. My best guess is they forgot to tighten them on one wheel.

I'm going to pay the service advisor a visit this week and demand a refund of my last service visit.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If they are alloy wheels it is always recommended to re torque them after 250-500 miles because it is known that they can loosen up immediately. I don't think that's what happened to you though.


----------

